# Good knife set but not too expensive



## contoursvt (May 1, 2005)

Would this work well and be of decent quality? I'm sick and tired of my crappy junky knives (noname stuff that barely cut even when new)

Linens 'n Things - Kitchen: Cutlery: Cutlery Sets: Calphalon Everyday 14 Piece Cutlery Set


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

If there is one thing I have learned over the years, it is about knives. I bought many sets at varying prices and all of them were crap. 

Even the ones in their own wooden block that "self sharpen" only last a short time before they too become useless.

One day I saw a Henckels knife that was about $100 for the single knife and I thought, why not? I've never had a good knife and it's time I bought one. That knife was amazing and so sharp it was a pleasure to use.

But then the inevitable happened. It dulled. I also bought a good quality steel, but try as I might, I could never put an edge on it to match the day I brought it home. Then began the trips to the knife sharpeners shop to get it sharpened and when I tired of that, it fell into a drawer with the rest of the bad knives I owned.

One day, I was at my local butcher shop, talking to the owner who was also a friend. I watched as he was cutting up a large chunk of beef with such ease it amazed me.

I noticed he was using a knife with a bright yellow plastic-like handle and asked him what kind it was. "It's a Henckels", he replied. I told him about my experience with a Henckels and he just nodded and smiled.

"The steel is far too hard", he said. Those expensive Henckels are just so hard that they are tough to sharpen. You have to be a pro and even I don't have the time to mess with them.

Go buy yourself one like this with a yellow handle at any butcher supply store. The steel in them is much softer and you can sharpen them with a steel very easily. They will hold an edge for quite a while, but when they go dull, a few strokes of the steel and you're back in business.

I now own four of these yellow handled wonders, the most expensive being around $39 and the paring knives are around $8.

He was right. I now always have a very sharp knife and if it dulls, a half dozen strokes of the steel makes it razor sharp again.

Try just one before you jump in and buy a whole set, over half of which you will likely never use.

Henckels made for butchers made my knife life much easier. Those yellow handles by the way are made of a vinyl. They don't use wood for butchers knives because it gets soaked in blood and becomes unsanitary.

Another trick: Don't ever put your knife in the dishwasher. The soaps are abrasive and it hurries the dulling process. Wash them by hand and they will stay sharper much longer.


----------



## contoursvt (May 1, 2005)

OMG that was a great reply and you know what, I have seen those yellow handled Henckles before but I just assumed it was the cheapest 'junk' they sold. I will definitly buy one and try it  I dont even need a whole set I guess. A single 8" chef's knife and maybe something a bit smaller would do just fine. 

So where did you get your yellow handle one? I saw some at a restaurant supply shop thats kinda out of the way. Maybe the place you picked it up from might be closer to me...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

contoursvt said:


> So where did you get your yellow handle one? I saw some at a restaurant supply shop thats kinda out of the way. Maybe the place you picked it up from might be closer to me...


I got mine at a butcher's supply store in Edmonton, likely not closer to you. 

BTW, he told me when using the steel to make four quick strokes with pressure on the steel on the SAME side, then do the same on the other and quit. Works like a charm.

What I mean is don't alternate stokes on each side of the steel each time. Four one way, then four the other.


----------



## contoursvt (May 1, 2005)

SINC said:


> I got mine at a butcher's supply store in Edmonton, likely not closer to you.


LOL! no not really that close  I'll go back to that store where I saw them.

Also its amazing I cannot find the product listed on the Henckels site or their Henckels international site. Its almost like it doesnt exist anywhere. Even googling comes up with nothing. I know I've seen some before and I know you've got some so you'd think we should be able to google these knives and get some info


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

This is what you want to look for.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

This is of interest to me, but I haven't been able to find the knives Googling Henckels or butcher knives, etc. What is the product name on the knives, Sinc? There's probably a specific name for the yellow handled butcher knives. 

I did see their kitchen knives, steak knives, etc.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MissGulch said:


> This is of interest to me, but I haven't been able to find the knives Googling Henckels or butcher knives, etc. What is the product name on the knives, Sinc? There's probably a specific name for the yellow handled butcher knives.
> 
> I did see their kitchen knives, steak knives, etc.


Here is what is embossed into each blade:

Zwilling
J A Henckels

Twin Master
Fridour Ice

Hardened No Stain

Spain

The boning knife number is 32105-164 (6")

The chef's knife number is 32109-184 (7")

The paring knife number is 11204-090 (3 1/2") and is the only one marked stainless steel.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

These are very tough for us civilians to find. Here is the best result I got:

Zwilling Twin Master


----------



## contoursvt (May 1, 2005)

LOL thats the exact page I found too while googling. Cant find anything else. Its like they dont exist


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

From what I see on that site, they are identical to mine. Price range matches too.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

> I forget the brand name of the knives we used, but commercial fishermans knives work very well and last a long time. You can get them and the sharpening blocks from a commercial fishermans supply store. I still have a few of the knives in my kitchen set and toolbox, the names are no longer on the wooden handles.


As MB said, the workers in our fish plants use plastic handled (sanitary reasons) knives running the gamut of Henckels to Dexter Russell etc...

I have a Zwilling JA Henckels labelled, "Twin Master" 200mm chef's knife, made in Spain. I just carved the Chrismas turkey with it last night and it was like butter! We get them at the fishermen supplies stores.
Link:
ZWILLING J.A. HENCKELS AG - TWIN Master® Color


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ErnstNL, those are the exact knives I am talking about. Thanks for the link.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Too bad they're not in the normal supply chain in the U.S. I requested a heads-up from eBay should they ever appear at the site, and might actually pay full price from Henckels if I get desperate enough.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

In Toronto, the best place to buy knives is George Brown College. As you probably know, George Brown has one of the top chef's schools in the country. In their bookstore, they have a wide selection of knives available. Reasonably priced. Not Henkels or any other famous brand but good enough for the future top chefs of Canada. I believe the one I last bought was made in Spain and had a red plastic handle.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

The thing to keep in mind with those knives is that they are "butchers" knives. They aren't built for fine cutting tasks like a julienne or fine dice. When doing finer cutting work, you should have your thumb and the side of your index finger on the touching the steel of the blade (not the sharp side obviously) for maximum control. With the "butcher" knives you can't really hold the knife properly. For many kitchen tasks, these are great but if you do fine work you will want a smaller handle.

I bought some Henckels from a restaurant supply in Kitchener about a year before I went to George Brown back in 1988. The instructors commented on the quality of the set (I paid about $350 for paring, boning, 8 inch chef, 10 inch chef, carving and a steel which is cheap compared to the fancy-pants knives you get in kitchen stores). The knives sharpen easily but not with a steel (which isn't for sharpening really), they are flexible and quite light. Several years after college I finally gave in and took them to be tuned-up and the local guy commented on the quality of the set, you don't see them often. A family member managed to warp a couple of them and the Henckel distribution center (here in Markham) replaced them for free thanks to the lifetime warranty.

My knives are "Twin Gourmet". I did get a "Professional S" from a relative but it isn't up to the same standard as the TGs. Looks nicer, but isn't flexible, dulls quickly and sharpens only so-so.

If you are concerned about sharpening, don't start with a steel. You do need to use proper sharpening stones which progress through levels of grit (my stone has three) and then use the steel to fine tune. Doesn't need to be done often but you do need to practice up to get the right stroke and pressure based on the stone and the knife in question.

Good luck.

PS. I just looked to see if you can still get the "Twin Gourmet' knives and it looks like they are now sold in monster sets including steak knives for about $300US. If you look at Amazon.com for them, one reviewer spells out the differences between Henckels and Zwilling (two brands, same manufacturer). It seems these are now considered mid-line Henckels but you can't really dispute the comments from industry professionals.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

BTW - Cook's Mate Restaurant Supply in Scarborough has some yellow-handled Henckels in store. 

The Cook's Mate Restaurant Equipment Supply Inc.

knives are in the "utensil" section.


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi,

I've had the Victorinox Fibrox handle chef knife since '95 as my daily driver. Similar look and performance to the Henkels, but in a grippier black handle. About $25.

s.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

The Henckels Twin Master knives are made in Spain by Arcos, a subsidiary of Henckels Germany. Arcos is another old school blade maker. Half decent steel for the price.
My Victorinox swiss army knife is still sharp after 1 year. I use it daily. Can't beat good quality steel.


----------



## contoursvt (May 1, 2005)

Did something interesting today. I picked up one of the yellow twinmaster 8" chef's knifes. I also heard through a friend that Ikea of all places has some cheap but sharp knives. Went and picked up something that appears to be comperable in size and construction (ie stamped blade)
IKEA | Preparing & storing | Knives | IKEA 365+ | Chef's knife

You know, they are both equaly as sharp and feel good in terms of balance. They thing to see is how sharp each lasts between sharpenings.


----------

